# DHCP no trabaja al arrancar. (SOLUCIONADO)

## manara39

Mi proveedor de Internet parece haber adoptado el protocolo IPV6 y esto ha ocasionado que Gentoo deje de conectarse a la Red.

En el booteo dice que el protocolo mencionado no está configurado en el kernel (uso genkernel).

También dhcp trata de buscar una dirección ipv4  y termina poniendo una equivocada.

Conclusión estoy sin conexión a Internet: ¿podrían sugerirme alguna solución?

Aclaro que tengo Windows y ya probé con la dirección ipv4 que allí se menciona y la puerta de enlace predeterminada y las netmask, todo según el manual de Gentoo.

Desde ya agradezco, cualquier ayuda que puedan brindarme.Last edited by manara39 on Sun Jul 12, 2015 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/IPv6_router_guide

Empieza por la primera parte. Comprueba como tienes configurado el kernel.

----------

## manara39

Seguí las instrucciones y logré agregar al kernel el soporte IPV6, consecuencia, no da error, pero toma una dirección incorrecta, lo mismo con la IPV4.

En conclusión, dhcp no funciona a pesar de tener soporte para IPV6.

Espero ayuda, mientras tanto sigo leyendo el manual que me pasaste.

Por ahora todo igual.

----------

## cameta

Echale un vistazo a la configuración del router.

----------

## manara39

Ingresé a la configuración del cablemodem:

Modelo WebSTAR DPC2100R2 Scientific Atlanta.

No te permite cambiar nada.

Espero que este dato te permita ayudarme.

----------

## cameta

Hay routers en los que puedes desactivar el DHCP. 

De todas maneras un problema si desconoces los detalles de tu conexión y no puedes cambiar nada en un router.

----------

## manara39

```
/etc/init.d/net.eno1 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface eno1

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

eno1: adding address fe80::1aca:ea97:bb01:26e7

eno1: waiting for carrier

eno1: carrier acquired

DUID 00:01:00:01:1d:24:9e:36:70:71:bc:83:67:06

eno1: IAID bc:83:67:06

eno1: soliciting a DHCP lease

eno1: soliciting an IPv6 router

eno1: probing for an IPv4LL address

eno1: using IPv4LL address 169.254.101.61

eno1: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

forked to background, child pid 3501                                                                        [ ok ]

 *     received address 169.254.101.61/16           

 

 ifconfig -a

eno1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.101.61  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        inet6 fe80::1aca:ea97:bb01:26e7  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 70:71:bc:83:67:06  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 271  bytes 46805 (45.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 58  bytes 9654 (9.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xfb200000-fb220000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 8  bytes 616 (616.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 8  bytes 616 (616.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

----------

## cameta

Hola,

empecemos con el comando ping.

ping 169.254.101.1

ping 169.254.101.61

ping 216.58.208.227 (esta es la ip de google)

A ver que te da.

¿En windows te funciona perfectamente no?

----------

## manara39

Lo resolví borrando dhcpcd e instalé networkmanager.

Todo funciona perfectamente.

Gracias.

----------

## cameta

Bueno, al final se arreglo.

De todas maneras deberías de solucionar el problema de acceso a tu router, Sin ello no puedes abrir los puertos, con lo que los programas de P2P no te van a funcionar adecuadamente.

----------

## manara39

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda:

Me fue útil porque aprendí mucho en este día de trabajo.

Tendré en cuenta tus sugerencias.

Nos vemos  :Laughing: 

----------

